# Medicaid effective date for 2012 CPT codes



## kdrebaker (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi, all:
I was informed by a colleague that Medicaid rejected a new 2012 CPT code (ICD gen change) because they don't accept them until 4/1.  I can't find proof of this, and am a bit suspicious.  Can anyone contribute their knowledge and expertise on this, please?  And if true, then I should be able to go back and bill the fluoro code (71090-26) that was deleted.  It just doesn't really make sense to me yet. 
Thanks,
Karen


----------



## susiekay (Apr 11, 2012)

We had the same problem with Nevada Medicaid last year.  It took them forever to update their system.  When it was finally done, they denied our claims for timely filing.  Fortunately we had filed the claims and had the denials.  So we refiled our claims with the Medicaid denials and got paid.  A lot of work for what little they pay.........


----------

